# Biete:Eigenständige Aufgabe im SPS Umfeld



## Progressive Engineering (8 Dezember 2008)

Ihre Aufgaben:
Das eigenständige Erfassen und Erstellen der Planungsvorgaben von elektrotechnischen Anlagen für verschiedenste Industriebereiche.
Das Programmieren von SPS-Steuerungen auf verschiedenen Systemen wie Siemens S7/S5, Beckhoff/Wago oder B&R.
Das Erstellen von Visualisierungs- u. Leitsystemen mit WinCC, WinCC flexible oder Intouch.
Die Koordinierung der Schnittstellen zu Lieferanten und Kunden sowie die Inbetriebnahme von Anlagen vor Ort.
Ihr Profil:
Ingenieur/in der Elektrotechnik oder Automatisierungstechnik alternativ Techniker/in oder Meister/in mit vergleichbarer Qualifikation
Mehrjährige Berufserfahrung in der Automatisierungstechnik
Fundierte Kenntnisse der Antriebs-, Steuerungs- und Regelungstechnik
Ausgeprägtes analytisches und konzeptionelles Denkvermögen
Ausgeprägte Fähigkeiten in der Entwicklung und Inbetriebnahme von 
SPS-Programmen
Sichere Englischkenntnisse
Kommunikations- und Teamfähigkeit
Reisebereitschaft im In- und Ausland
Durchsetzungsvermögen
Belastbarkeit
Unser Angebot:
Ein interessantes und vielseitiges Aufgabengebiet, mit Reisetätigkeit weltweit. Eine fundierte Einarbeitung, verantwortungsvolle Aufgaben und ein offenes Arbeitsklima. Ein modernes Arbeitsumfeld, in dem Sie etwas bewegen können und in dem Ihr technisches Wissen geschätzt wird


Fühlen Sie sich angesprochen? 

Bewerben Sie sich jetzt! 

Senden Sie mir Ihren Lebenslauf im WORD Format als EIN FORTLAUFENDES DOKUMENT (maximal 1 MB) und rufen Sie mich an.

Ansprechpartner: Florian Kämpfer 
Telefon: 089/5519722

Sie finden sich nicht ganz in diesem Profil wieder oder Sie haben das Gefühl zu wenig oder zu viel Erfahrung mitzubringen?
Senden Sie mir Ihre Bewerbung und lassen Sie uns über Möglichkeiten sprechen die ich Ihnen bieten kann.

Ihre Bewerbung wird vertraulich behandelt und dem direkten Entscheidungsträger vorgelegt.


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2008)

Um welche Firme gehts denn?
Standort?


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> Um welche Firme gehts denn?
> Standort?


 
Also wenn die Vorwahl auch zur Firma passt und nicht nur einfach ein Headhunter dahintersteckt, dann müsste die Firma ihren Sitz im Raum München haben!


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Also wenn die Vorwahl auch zur Firma passt und nicht nur einfach ein Headhunter dahintersteckt, dann müsste die Firma ihren Sitz im Raum München haben!



auf grund der in den letzten beiden monaten gesammelten erfahrungen würde ich auf die Hh-variante oder eine "getarnte" zeitarbeitsvermittlung tippen ... der user-name in google eingetragen weckt auch nicht unbedingt mehr vertrauen ...

!!!dies stellt keine warnung dar, sondern spiegelt nur persönliche erfahrungen wider - jeder soll da arbeiten dürfen, wo er es gerne hat!!!


----------



## IBFS (8 Dezember 2008)

So negativ wie VL sehe ich das nicht:

*Engineering* Job Search Results - *Progressive* Recruitment Specialists

www.progressive-de.com 


http://www.it-jobs.stepstone.de/it-jobs.cfm?click=yes&id=1159777

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Progressive wurde 1990 in London gegründet und ist eines der erfolgreichsten Personalvermittlungsunternehmen in Europa mit 12 Repräsentanzen in Deutschland, England, den Niederlanden, Frankreich und Belgien. Progressive ist sowohl fachlich als auch regional auf die Bereiche IT, Pharma und Engineering spezialisiert. Unsere hervorragenden Kundenbeziehungen zu den Entscheidungsträgern mittelständischer Unternehmen, namhafter Beratungshäuser und DAX 30 Unternehmen unterstützen Sie als Kandidat, schnellstmöglich und effizient die passende Position zu finden. [/FONT]


----------



## mariob (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
@IBFS, kann schon sein, aber ich stelle mich jemandem unbekannten auch vor, wenn man denn soooo seriös ist...... .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Kieler (8 Dezember 2008)

...also ich sehe es ähnlich wie vierlagig.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> ...also ich sehe es ähnlich wie vierlagig.



ich habe keine wertung abgegeben und das auch extra betont  ...was wollt ihr mir hier in den post rein deuteln?


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2008)

Also nun ist aber gut.
Ruft an, bewerbt euch, macht euch ein Bild, wenn ihr euch verändern wollt.
Das sind doch alles Mutmaßungen.
Keiner muß das annehmen, was ihm dann geboten wird.
Ich finde es durchaus gut, daß Angebote hier erscheinen, das zeigt immerhin, daß das Forum auch außerhalb direkter fachlicher Hilfe richtig Sinn macht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... der user-name in google eingetragen weckt auch nicht unbedingt mehr vertrauen ...
> 
> !!!dies stellt keine warnung dar, sondern spiegelt nur persönliche erfahrungen wider - jeder soll da arbeiten dürfen, wo er es gerne hat!!!





Der erste Satz ist aber irgendwie negativ gemünzt...... oder ?????


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der erste Satz ist aber irgendwie negativ gemünzt...... oder ?????



wenn man sucht, findet man in jeder noch so positiven aussage einen negativen aspekt.


----------



## ulrichendres (25 Dezember 2008)

eigentlich ist der arbeitsmarkt derzeit so, dass sich auch was seriöses findet ...

also vergeßt es schnell....


vgl. arbeitsagentur.de -> jobbörse

ki meta

usw.


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2009)

Momentan ist der Arbeitsmarkt nahezu lehr von guten Programmieren und Elektrokonstukteueren.

Wenn man nicht direkt jemanden nach Meister, Techniker oder Studium abfangen kann müssen die meisten Firmen lange auf eine brauchbare Bewerbung warten oder auf Seriöse Headhunter wie Michael Page, McKinsley usw. zurückgreifen.

Meien persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## s.leuschke (2 Januar 2009)

Eine Firma, welche nichts zu verbergen hat, würde im Normalfall den Website o.ä. mit erwähnen.
Der Rest sollte ohnehin diskret sein.


----------

